# State License by Reciprocity



## Fortierkj2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Curious if some states have higher standards for a PE license if I was to get licensed by reciprocity after passing the exam. For instance, in my state say I scored a 71% and passed (barely). Could I be denied in another state because I didnt't get a xx%?


----------



## chaocl (Apr 12, 2011)

Fortierkj2 said:


> Curious if some states have higher standards for a PE license if I was to get licensed by reciprocity after passing the exam. For instance, in my state say I scored a 71% and passed (barely). Could I be denied in another state because I didnt't get a xx%?


The PE score is grade by NCEES so if you only received 70 on the score that you can transfer to different states as you want. There are few exception to transfer your license to another states.

1. You received the PE score below 70 but in the Georgia State give out extra points to that person if he/she is the veteran or military status. Other states than Georgia will not accept the transfer but in Georgia that you are still licensed PE.

2. If you got waive the FE from some of the States (I know NJ does), and you pass the PE in that states (that's said score 90). If you want to transfer your PE license from NJ to NY that you need to take the FE in NY. Because some of the states did not accept waive FE.

3. Some of the states required residency and there own working experiences.

4. Or other crime issue...

*It is better to ask your own state, and the state that you wish to do the endorsement or reciprocity before doing anything.*


----------



## chambers (May 1, 2011)

I am planning to relocate from Illinois to CA. I am holding a PE license in IL, do I have to write another exam to obtain CA PE license?

Thank you


----------



## chaocl (May 2, 2011)

chambers said:


> I am planning to relocate from Illinois to CA. I am holding a PE license in IL, do I have to write another exam to obtain CA PE license?
> Thank you


Did you get your IL PE license by written test? (both FE and PE) If you did the written test and you passed it should be ok. I ask th same question before but from CA to NY. The final answer from NY board is that you don't have to take the FE or PE exam again (but you need to passed the written NCEES exam both FE or PE)

Ask CA and IL board before you do anything.


----------



## trees (May 4, 2011)

chambers said:


> I am planning to relocate from Illinois to CA. I am holding a PE license in IL, do I have to write another exam to obtain CA PE license?
> Thank you


I think you need to take seismic and survey exam in CA for your reciprocity.


----------



## jeremy000 (May 13, 2011)

I just moved from OH to CA. I was (and still am) licensed in OH in 2003 and moved to CA in 2008. If Illinois uses the NCEES 8hr exam and you passed it, then you will get reciprocity for the 8hr exam only.The 8hr is only part of getting licensed in Cali. California has two state specific exams for SURVEYING and SEISMIC PRINCIPLES. They are 2.5hrs each and you can sit for them the same day. The tests are administered the same saturday as the EIT/FE. You also have to take an at home test on PE rules that you submit with your application. It's open book no time limit and makes sure you have read all the PE regulations (not difficult).

California application is very specific on your experience although they require only two years of it to sit for the exam. The experience must be certain tasks under a PE and the PE you say that the experience is under has to sign off on it. I'm not sure how IL is but OH is basically you wait for 4 years after you graduate and as long as your working and you get some PE references your good to go.

My two pieces of advice.

1.) Start really early on your application and reference letters.

2.) Get Hiner's review book for seismic (It's up to you if you take his class, but it's likely the best)


----------

